# Best way to package to ship



## Sammyk (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to ship some wine to my sister in MI. I will be shipping Fed Ex. How best to package it? I tried some plastic water bottles that I sterilized but they seem to leak. Any ideas?


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2012)

I"m not sure if I am getting this right. Are you saying that you tried putting your wine in a plastic bottle and not in a wine bottle with a cork?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think I want to use glass in shipping....So I thought a plastic bottle would work best.......
Now I will say, I would never have it in plastic other then shipping


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2012)

glass would be better, just wrap it up very thoroughly with a lot of bubble wrap and padding. And do not tell FedEx it is wine, don't say anything but if you have to, just say it is marinade.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2012)

Or you could go to a local winery that ships wine and ask them to buy a box and liners. They are what the wine ships in commercially and come in a variety of sizes. I have 1,2,3,6,and 12 bottle packages for shipping. We can't ship for you, but they might sell you a packaging box (shipper).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2012)

I know that FedEx and USPS will not ship wine, but we have another company here in Ohio that advertises that they "ship anything." I shipped two bottles to Pittsburgh and there was no trouble. I wrapped them in bubble wrap and put them tightly in a box.


----------



## Flem (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I know that FedEx and USPS will not ship wine, but we have another company here in Ohio that advertises that they "ship anything." I shipped two bottles to Pittsburgh and there was no trouble. I wrapped them in bubble wrap and put them tightly in a box.



You must have used the wrong address as I have not received them yet!! LOL


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 3, 2012)

UPS ships my bottles and they wrap for you and send it in a box with bubble wrap and the foam peanuts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

I ship wine all over including Alaska. I use UPS or fedex. Ship in heavy duty cardboard box with lots of packing.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan, I still haven't recieved it, the dog sleds must be running behind!

I would go with UPS, on this side of the fence many people ship fish and seafood out of here and almost everyone of them will say they got the most reliable service with UPS!

Not only wrap it and use lots of packing, but it would be worth your while to make sure it is packed in a large enough ziplock bag to collect the same amount of liquid as you are sending.

Someone in here told me when shipping wine you can never have to much packing material!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2012)

I ship using UPS all the time. I call it mainades also and just wrap each bottle in bubble wrap and then pack the whole box with bubble wrap also and even peanuts. I too have shi[pped as far as Alaska. Out of about 80 shipments Ive only had 1 mishap and UPS opened the box, cleaned up the mess inside and then finished the delivery!! They did help themselves to the $80 in cash that was in there which was idiotic on my behalf. It was a payment to get a big bucket of Orange Blossom honey and something else which I cant recall at this time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

I suppose if you were mad at the postal service you good send some wine thats about a day away from fermenting on a hot summer day in a thin plastic container to a address far away that doesn't exist. LOL Just kidding!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 3, 2012)

Wade, wine AND cash?

Let me make sure you have my address correct.

LOL


----------



## Arne (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a vacuum sealer and the few bottles I have shipped I have vac. sealed before shipping. Havn't had a problem with any of them yet, but If one ever leaks it should stay in the plastic. Bubble wrap em and pack em in peanuts and ship em away. Arne.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wasn't there a post a while back about a bag that some lady invented to ship wine?


----------



## UBB (Jan 4, 2012)

I've shipped wine to the east coast via UPS. Told them it was 'ornamental' glass.

Lots of bubble wrap in a tight fitting box, and more bubble wrap and it got there safe and sound.


----------



## vtwinemaker (Jan 4, 2012)

I have shipped through UPS on several occasions without any problems. I purchase wine shipping boxes online and wrap each container in garbage bags to minimize spillage should the bottles break. The wine shipping boxes are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 4, 2012)

Surprised no one mentioned this on this thread yet. 

Do Not Ship via the postal service. Also know that shipping wine into some states carries a hefty fine. In addition be sure an adult will receive the package. 

FYI folks

Wade thanks I'm enjoying that wine that got side tracked.


----------



## banannabiker (Jan 5, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> UPS ships my bottles and they wrap for you and send it in a box with bubble wrap and the foam peanuts.



I guess it depends on the shipper. My wife tried to send our daughter a bottle of my homemade elderberry, and the shipper (not sure if Fed/ex or UPS) would not touch it BECAUSE it was home made. I guess they are worried that they don't really know what they are shipping..."you SAY that is elderberry wine...but it looks like something dangerous to me". lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 5, 2012)

Steve, most of us are wondering what you did with the 80 bucks? LOL


----------



## Flem (Jan 5, 2012)

He bought the Western PA'ers lunch!!


----------



## TABITHARL (Jan 5, 2012)

So you guys mean to tell me if I send my sister in Florida some wine, I will probably not go to jail?!? Someone I worked with scared the heck out of me about shipping my wine!


----------



## Deezil (Jan 5, 2012)

TABITHARL said:


> So you guys mean to tell me if I send my sister in Florida some wine, I will probably not go to jail?!? Someone I worked with scared the heck out of me about shipping my wine!



Shipping wine through USPS = Felony, i believe.. It's jail for sure.

Shipping wine through UPS / Fed Ex ... Dont mention its wine and shouldnt be a problem. Wont go to jail if they end up finding out.


----------



## Arne (Jan 6, 2012)

If they ask, you can truthfully tell them it is a steak marinade. Should fly then. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 6, 2012)

TABITHARL said:


> So you guys mean to tell me if I send my sister in Florida some wine, I will probably not go to jail?!? Someone I worked with scared the heck out of me about shipping my wine!



Just pack very well. Bubble wrap or staurofoam. Even bag the bottles in case of a break and dbl. box it. It's about 14 bucks for 2-3 btls.


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 6, 2012)

one word "POPCORN" 

this makes excellent and very cheap packing material. I used to ship 151 proof rum from the arctic to friends in the south. yes it was/is illegal but what isn't these days. i'm breaking the law everytime i take a bottle of my wine over to someones house. go figure

cheers


----------

